# Hag Brew Day At Potters



## MHB (9/9/07)

HAG Day at Potters Brewery

23 of September

Leaving from the shop at 8:30 by buss, hopefully a better one this year
Travelling via East Maitland, with a pickup somewhere around Green Hills (exactly where - to be decided)

Mash in and breakfast beer around 9:30 at Potters
BBQ lunch and Beer in the conference room (where the state comp was judged)
More beer while the kettle boils.

Luke, ably assisted by our own Keith the Beer Guy will be brewing his Oktoberfest for us (it will also be on tap as this is the Potters Oktoberfest Weekend). So there will be lots to see and do for those who get tired of watching a commercial brewery in operation.

Cubes of Oktoberfest, once they have cooled down, will be available at the shop through the week, as will a corney of fresh slurry that Luke will be giving us so we can use the same yeast he does.

All up
Bus to and from
Lunch and Beer
A Cube of Oktoberfest and yeast

$95

Hunter All Grain Brewers are all invited.
Limit of 30 places
Booking secured with payment.

Any others outside the Hunter, this is a good chance to visit Potters brewery, meet a lot of AHBer's and try some truly excellent craft beers.
If you are interested please contact me and we can arrange for you to have a look see, join us for a beer and lunch (Need numbers for catering). Or just drop in and say hi.


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/07)

I hope you still a ticket/place left when I have the money. I don't get paid until a few daze b4 the event.

Anyone wanna gimme a lift back to Medowie afterward?

The previous HAG day at Potters was great, and this one sounds even better. I s'pose there are lessons learned from the previous event.

Oh yeah! I'm looking forward to brewing an Oktoberfestbier and putting it on tap down at the Teninch Brewery. I can only imagine that it'll virtually evaporate.

Is the Oktoberfest fresh wort a one-off, or is it likely to be a regular or seasonal product from them?

Borret, can U make it this time?

Les out


----------



## Sammus (9/9/07)

Awesome, I'm there!


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (9/9/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Is the Oktoberfest fresh wort a one-off, or is it likely to be a regular or seasonal product from them?


Les,

these worts are a one-off Mark special :super: 

K.


----------



## dr K (9/9/07)

mmmm..Oktoberfest..
I had a number of Potters Oktoberfests last year and they were well made and eminently drinkable, well worth the trip, even if its just to drink.

K


----------



## Keifer (10/9/07)

Defo want to make it to the HAG day, i will see how the finances go, but im a likely piker at this point


----------



## Trent (10/9/07)

I am very keen, but am supposed to be staying at a friends house on that weekend to feed his horses and keep his dog company  Yes, I know, its wierd. But I will see what I can wrangle, and will keep you updated.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (12/9/07)

any places left mark?

I may be able to get into the shop on friday

let me know.

cheers


----------



## /// (12/9/07)

Sadly will not be able to make it, family stuff on that weekend...

Say G'Day to 'Josh is a hottie' for us.

Scotty


----------



## MHB (12/9/07)

Tony
No problem, place kept.

MHB


----------



## snagler (12/9/07)

I was invited by Mark when I picked up my last grain order. Sorry to say I had to decline due to the family going on holidays. I would have loved to have met my fellow local brewers, anyway I hope there is a next time?


----------



## Sammus (12/9/07)

I've probably told you already a few times, but be sure to keep a spot open for me, will be in this weekend.


----------



## Tony (12/9/07)

snagler said:


> I was invited by Mark when I picked up my last grain order. Sorry to say I had to decline due to the family going on holidays. I would have loved to have met my fellow local brewers, anyway I hope there is a next time?



Thats a shame mate...... would have been good to catch up.

Thanks mark :super: 

Whats the go with the bus? Will it be passing through Rutherford?

cheers


----------



## snagler (12/9/07)

Mark, could I still buy a cube + yeast slurry from you at the shop despite not being able to attend the festivities?


----------



## Trent (12/9/07)

Mark
Sadly, I have discovered now that I will definitely not be able to go. On top of minding me mates house (and horse, goats, and 50kg ridgeback that is scared to be left alone at night), I have to do my motorbike licence test first thing monday morning, before my L's expire  Its an 8 hour day of riding hte motorbike, and apparently they dont find it quite as funny as I would if ya turn up all hungover and stuff.
I could have my arm twisted into buying a cube of O'fest ans slurry though! Man, was that stuff good last year.
Catch ya next time I am down
Trent


----------



## Tony (17/9/07)

Whats happening with the bus. Whats it route?

keen to find out so i can make plans to get there.

cheers


----------



## Tony (17/9/07)

Oh.... just got marks email.

not many people going so it may not happen. bummer

sign up people


----------



## shmick (19/9/07)

I'll be there.

The brew day is still going ahead (Mark's already committed) but the bus details are yet to be finalised.

:chug:


----------



## MHB (19/9/07)

Smaller buss, that I will be driving - so not much beer for me.

Some people will be meeting us there but it looks like around 15-20.

Should be fun

Mark


----------



## Weizguy (19/9/07)

MHB said:


> Smaller bus, that I will be driving - so not much beer for me.
> 
> Some people will be meeting us there but it looks like around 15-20.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that means more 4 me, I suppose. :beerbang: 

And I'll have one for Dr K , as well. :beer: 

I'd like to reserve 2 jerry cans, as there are less reserved kits/attendees. Is that OK?

Seth


----------



## Trent (19/9/07)

Sadly, I will definitely not be there  I am very jealous of all you blokes, and hope to hear some good stories afterwards. I would also like to be in consideration for a cube of O'fest and slurry. I have some mates coming up the following weeekend, and may be able to convince one of em that it is in their best interests to bring it up for me! If all the cubes are spoked for, then so be it.
Have fun boys, I will be thinking of ya's :angry:
Trent


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

what roads will the bus be taking to potters?

will you be comming closser to rutherford than east maitland Mark?

go the rutherford...... pick me up and follow Wollombi road, thur right to Majors lane and watch for the fuzz. Then hang a laft to alandale road and this basicly lands you at potters front door.

Too easy.

I will drive there from rutherford if you want..... i know the roads well.

Im not driving back though 

If not i will find my way to east maitland.

Might even chill and bring a couple of bottles of the IIPA for peoples opinions if anyones interested. Not offended if noone likes it. I want the truth to improve. I havnt had a bad review yet tough 

cheers

Do you want me to bring a camers mark for official photo oportunities ?


----------



## goatherder (19/9/07)

If you can find yourself to Branxton Tony I can pick you up on the way through.


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

goatherder said:


> If you can find yourself to Branxton Tony I can pick you up on the way through.



thanks for the offer mate

but i think thats further than east maitland  

thanks for the offer mate... looking forward to a beer or 4 with ya  

once i know what way the bus is going i can plan things but its a bit dark at the moment

cheers


----------



## MHB (19/9/07)

Well I have a 12 seat buss booked I have to pick it up in Charlestown on Sunday morning, and be back here by 8:30 at the latest, then get it back that night - so I'm in for a long day.

Anyone who can arrange their own transport, it would be appreciated, after the last couple of weeks where everyone who was defiantly coming - dropped out.

Over the last couple of days a heap more has said their coming.

Looks like we have about 20 for the day and the buss is full, I might have to drop off 1 load and go back to Maitland for the balance.

Should know exact numbers and details tomorrow.

MHB


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

we have an 8 seat van and kim said to see how many there are from the maitland area.

we may be able to take the extras to save the second trip for mark

let me know

cheers


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

6 spare seats


----------



## MHB (19/9/07)

YES PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

Mark


----------



## Tony (19/9/07)

OK. we need numbers and a pickup point in the maitland area

6 people.

cheers


----------



## SJW (20/9/07)

Sorry Mark, went in for shoulder op. last week but the doc got in there and found a few surprises and needs to go in again Friday for some major reconstruction work. Sounds like fun a. Would be happy to swap spots with anyone.

Steve


----------



## MHB (20/9/07)

Ok, it looks like we have enough seats; I will have a bus with 12 seats, Keith the Beer Guy put his hand up to turn up at the shop with the family van, so another 6 seats.

So thats 18 from the shop

Tony is kindly helping out with the people from the west - if anyone is looking for a ride from the Maitland area, contact me and we will get you sorted.

If you arent sure - call me at the shop I will be here until about 11 tonight and all of tomorrow.

Let's hope it all works out well and we have a great day.

MHB

Call on 49 696 696
Mark

Good Luck with the shoulder Steve
M


----------



## Tony (20/9/07)

I will be designated driver for the day.

Thats not a problem..... i have a meeting at work at 8 AM on monday morning then an induction for a week long shutdown job and then have to drive to muswellbrook to do a job so a hangover is not an option.

Will be good to meet everyone and have a nice day with a "few" beers.

cheers


----------



## m_peve (20/9/07)

Thanks greatly for the offer Tony!!

Unfortunately on Tuesday night when it looked grim for transport I talked my wife into visiting her (non-drinking) parents for the day in Cessnock and dropping me off at Potters. This has since grown into a BBQ at my parents (also non-drinkers) place as well (which I won't be attending because I'll be at Potters) so it isn't worth my life to try and alter things. Am looking forward to meeting everyone again!!

Pete


----------



## Tony (21/9/07)

Aparently i am picking up one personn..... very tall..... with an accent.....

I dont know where yet or who it is but i i can find out who it is and where they live i may be able to pick them up from home depending on where they live.

Will be taking the company car... not the van cause its free.

My brother is comming too to enjoy the day.

let me know mark who needs a lift from maitland area and give them my mobile No if necessary so we can organise pickup.

still a bit in the dark.

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/9/07)

bump


----------



## Trent (22/9/07)

Bit late bumping now, Tony! 
Dont ya have to be there in less than 12 hours!?! Enjoy it, sorry ya cant drink too much but, that kinda sucks. Just blow off work for a day :lol:
Hope ya's have fun
Trent


----------



## Tony (22/9/07)

mark PM'd me with what i needed to know so its all organised.

shame you wont be there trent. maybe next time

I am taking my camera, just wiped the memory card and am charging the battery. The long lense should get some good brewery and people shots.

cheers


----------



## wabster (23/9/07)

I know you guys will have a great day there at Potters, I'm jealous too, it is a really interesting place to talk brewing and see it done and taste the results. Luke is a very dedicated an informative brewer, though not sure if he'll be overseeing the day there today.

Have a few of their Pale Ales for me, it is a wonderful drop, as is their Octoberfest beer. Next time, I'll be there. I sure look forward to the photos too  Cheerz Wabster


----------



## goatherder (23/9/07)

Another big day from the HAG crowd...

It was awesome catching up with you all again, and meeting some new faces.

Thanks Mark for making it all happen, and Keith, Luke and Josh for their hospitality.


----------



## Sammus (23/9/07)

goatherder said:


> Another big day from the HAG crowd...
> 
> It was awesome catching up with you all again, and meeting some new faces.
> 
> Thanks Mark for making it all happen, and Keith, Luke and Josh for their hospitality.



ditto


----------



## Tony (23/9/07)

Yeah i had a tops day too!

Great to meet a lot of people i have known for years  

Beer was great, food was great, the band was........... 

I was stoaked everyone liked my IIPA. I was a bit nervous about taking it but glad i did. Put a few smiles on faces and roses in cheeks :lol: 

I feel a lot more confident to make a big hoppy beer for the case swap now.

cant wait to have that oktoberfest on tap here at home..... will be nice.

And a big thanks to Mark for organising it all and the potters folk for thier patience with us. 

Cheers


----------



## MHB (23/9/07)

Looked like a good time was being had by all those who attended

If our cubes come out anything like the Oktoberfest on tap, there will be some very happy brewers in Newcastle

A special thanks to Luke Keith and Josh - we couldnt have been better looked after.

Getting an insight into how pro-brewers work, operate their plant and equipment and the ingredients they use can help us all improve our own brewing.

Now to start planing the next event - something BIG, I mean really big like a huge Belgian is on the cards.

Again - thanks to the Potters team and to all the HAG's

MHB


----------



## shmick (24/9/07)

Great day - thanks to all for organising it and putting up with us.
Always good to put faces to names
Glad you bought your IIPA Tony - top stuff.
:chug:


----------



## MHB (25/9/07)

Hi HAG's

The Cubes are on the floor at the shop - the yeast is in a Corney in the fridge.

Come and Get Them

I also took a bottle of "Rogue - Imperial Pale Ale" kindly posted over from the US by some friends. It tasted a bit like Hoegarden Grand Cruz ^2 (squared), I asked if we could make something like it - Luke reckons anything's possible so what do you guys think, Big enough for the next HAG Brew Day.

Mark
MHB


----------



## Sammus (25/9/07)

MHB said:


> Hi HAG's
> 
> The Cubes are on the floor at the shop - the yeast is in a Corney in the fridge.
> 
> ...



Bring it on!

And I'll be in maybe tomorrow arvo, probably thursday to pick up my gear.

edit: just realised you hit the 500 post milestone. Now you can have a fancy title!


----------



## Tony (25/9/07)

I think most of us know about you and Hoegarden Grand Cruz Mark.

Do we really have a choice?

I wouldnt complain though....... Its certainly a delicious beer.

there are so many options......

A rauchbier
an Imperial dubbel german Pils.... something i have been contemplating.
An IIPA 
anything big and belgian is good.
a really big robust porter for winter consumption
Altbier
A 40% rye roggenbier to test Likes setup :u 
Barley wine
Munich Dunkel

ahhhhh its endless

If it and APA im not going 

cheers


----------



## m_peve (25/9/07)

Sounds an excellent idea!!
I'll be there (barring family responsibilities from which I can't escape  )


----------



## Beer man (25/9/07)

I had a great day at potters thanks mark, luke, keith and josh

ive got some photos.









Only home brewers would sit at the grain display and start eating it

col


----------



## leeboy (25/9/07)

Adding more weight to the positive feedback, I thought it was a very good time. Great beer, great company and most of all a great experience (except maybe the men in lederhosen). The octoberfest on tap and the brewery was very drinkable, not overpowering in its body and balanced by some subtle sazz finishing hops. Hope I can keep mine at a stable temp throughout the ferment.
Thanks Mark and all the Potters team for a great day


----------



## shmick (26/9/07)

"Hey Mark, need a top up?"


----------



## Sammus (27/9/07)

So has anyone put their brew down yet? Picked mine up today...


----------



## goatherder (27/9/07)

Not for a while yet. Too many brews in the queue. It'll probably turn into a xmas quaffer.


----------



## snagler (27/9/07)

Im sorry I missed the event I had a family thing on

Mark have you got any cubes left?


----------



## Weizguy (27/9/07)

Sammus said:


> So has anyone put their brew down yet? Picked mine up today...


Mine's bubbling away in the fridge at 13C, for the second day.
Collected Tuesday arvo, wort and Potter's yeast, pitched and fridged Tuesday night.
Mark recommended an early/swift start.
Looks like my Vienna lager may have to wait a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll do the Altbier first, seeing as someone else paid for the ingredients.

Will post further feedback.

Great day indeed. Big ups to Potters, including "Hollywood", Mr the Hottie, and the Moravian swearing bear dude.
Oh, and Mark too, of course.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Tony (27/9/07)

snagler said:


> Im sorry I missed the event I had a family thing on
> 
> Mark have you got any cubes left?



Oh mate..... the beer was great off tap...... fresh, malty, hoppy. cant wait to get mine on tap.

Mark....... may be in monday or tuesday if i can get away from the mines..... bloody busy. Do you have any IMC ale malt in stock ? I need a bag..... or 2 if prices are going to rise.

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (28/9/07)

Sammus said:


> So has anyone put their brew down yet? Picked mine up today...


Put one down today Sam.

Many thanks to Mark.

I've pitched with the Wyeast californian common and am brewing at just a little below ambient. Some might suggest it's a waste of Octoberfest, but I wanted to try something a little different and see how it pans out. Mind you I didn't have the cojones to use a belgian ale yeast. Maybe next time :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Sammus (28/9/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Put one down today Sam.
> 
> Many thanks to Mark.
> 
> ...



Yeah I nearly threw a kolsch yeast into last years hag pilsner - my yeast wasnt in great shape though - woulda been interesting...


----------



## Tony (10/10/07)

quick question.

What was the SG of the oktoberfest.

I didnt find that out.

cheers


----------



## Sammus (10/10/07)

IIRC it was 1.054 undiluted... don't base your life on the answer though im only about 50% sure


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (10/10/07)

Sammus said:


> IIRC it was 1.054 undiluted... don't base your life on the answer though im only about 50% sure




Let me provide the other 50%.

1054 was/is the number.

K.


----------



## Tony (10/10/07)

cheers mate, thanks for that


----------



## Weizguy (13/10/07)

I just kegged my batch tonight.
Very hoppy and delicious at first sample.
Looks like a "keg night" at my place with some work-friends soon. Just as soon as th Schneider weisse is ready.

Pitched another batch onto the yeast.

Has anyone else kegged yet?
Seth


----------



## Tony (13/10/07)

I never got any yeast from mark, what sort was it?

I have some WLP 833 that is a bit lod but will try to get it crankin.

will be a while though. 

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/07)

bump (or is that "revive"?)

Has everyone enjoyed their Oktoberfestbier?
How did you go, Tony, Trent, anyone?

I finished my first keg a few weeks back, and kegged the second one last night after 10 weeks of lagering.

The first batch was quite hoppy and medium-bodied. Easy drinking and very more-ish. On one occasion, I polished off 2 X 1 litre steins back to back. Big night!

I believe that the yeast supplied to me was a Wyeast Bohemian. Did a great job at 12C.

A project is in place to formulate a recipe for the next HAG brew. Trial batches to commence soon.

Les the Oktoberfestbier/Weizguy


----------



## Trent (26/12/07)

Les
My Oktoberfest managed to get an infection, so I turfed it out. I trust that the next brweday I will manage to avoid an infection in my beer, and have something nice to drink. I look forward to sampling the trial batches....
All the best
Trent


----------



## Sammus (26/12/07)

Mine was my xmas brew. Was a big hit and one of my favourite session beers to date. Will definately have a go at this style myself.


----------



## leeboy (26/12/07)

Mine also was a big hit. Only lasted a couple of weeks unfortunately because I thought it would be a great beer to use as a stepping stone for my less adventurous mates. They all raved over it and they now have shifted to apa's.

My Octoberfest was fantastic colour, maltiness and aroma. Very very easy drinking and had a nice crisp edge to it. Looking forward to the next brew day!


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/07)

Trent,

Next time U visit here, you can borrow my keg of Oktoberfest, or what's left of it at that stage... :lol: 

Happy to share, especially as I still owe you for the growlers.  

Beerz
Les


----------



## Tony (26/12/07)

I havnt brewed mine yet.

I have some WLP 833 german bock yeast im stepping up for it. Its a malty yeast that attenuates well. Perfect for this beer. will chuck it in in the next week or 2 while im on hols.

What OG was it in the cubes and how much do those cubes hold? are they 15 or 17 liters?

cheers


----------



## leeboy (26/12/07)

Hey from memory it was 17L and from my record the SG was 1.054. Which I actually diluted down to 20L to fill a keg. which gave me a 4.6% beer.


----------



## Weizguy (26/12/07)

thanks, leeboy.

my recollection was 1.057 at 18 litres, according to my beer recipe database.
YMMV  

Great beer though.


----------



## goatherder (27/12/07)

I fermented mine with Wyeast 2001. It was my xmas brekky beer and was much enjoyed by all. I might get stuck back into it tonight.


----------



## Trent (27/12/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Trent,
> 
> Next time U visit here, you can borrow my keg of Oktoberfest, or what's left of it at that stage... :lol:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer, Les, and I may take home a bottle or 2 (but wouldn't take your whole keg!). As far as the growlers are concerned, I was quite sure that you fixed me up for those months ago, at a beer festival, so dont worry about that.
All the best
Trent


----------



## snagler (27/12/07)

Can you tell me the Octoberfest recipe/ingredience you blokes used at Potters? I couldnt make the brew day because I was up the coast on holiday. 
I was excited to see several cubes of it on Marks shop floor. I was hopeing to buy one but Mark said they were not for sale (maybe Im not worthy enough)

I would like to have a go at brewing it, seems its getting lots of good reviews.


Thanks
Adam


----------



## Tony (27/12/07)

If you can get the recipe from the Potters staff...... let us know 

It was Lukes recipe and we bought a batch of from what understood of the day and he brewed it for us while we all stood around drinking the finnished product from the tap.

cheers


----------



## MHB (27/12/07)

Snagler
It was just that they were all spoken for by people there on the day; we came in a few cubes under what we were hoping for.
It was Potter's recipe and I know better than to ask, that said, call in and have a chat, I think we can come up with a pretty good recipe

We are planing another brew day at Potter's; I will leave it to Les the Weizguy to announce the proposed beer as he is doing the recipe, but I for one am looking froward to it. Hope you can make it to the next one.

I am back on the 8th of January

MHB


----------



## snagler (27/12/07)

Sorry fellas, I thought you guys made the wort from start to finish, my mistake :huh: 

I did however try the Potters Oktoberfest on tap at a Christmas party - in late November. Do you think it was from the same batch HAG recieved? 
It was a very nice drop and my favoured for the night, I wonder if they will keep it on tap or perhaps its just a seasonal beer?

cheers

Adam


----------



## Weizguy (27/12/07)

snagler said:


> Sorry fellas, I thought you guys made the wort from start to finish, my mistake
> 
> I did however try the Potters Oktoberfest on tap at a Christmas party - in late November. Do you think it was from the same batch HAG recieved?
> It was a very nice drop and my favoured for the night, I wonder if they will keep it on tap or perhaps its just a seasonal beer?
> ...


Adam,

Sorry to say that the HAG batch was all batched up into Freshwort packs, so it's unlikely that the one you tasted was the same batch.

However, the recipe was probably quite the same, except that we may have been subjected to a little more late hop addition.
Either way, the Potter's Oktoberfest is a tasty drop, and IIRC it's available year-round. :beerbang: 

The next HAG beer will have to remain secret for a little while longer, while I work up the courage (and a yeast culture  ) to make a trial batch. I can divulge that it was inspired by a strong American ale that Mark was gifted from overseas.
Now, no more questions...please. B) 

Les out


----------



## Trent (28/12/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I can divulge that it was inspired by a strong American ale that Mark was gifted from overseas.



Hmmm
Strong ale from overseas... Budweiser Platinum? Miller Shot? Coors Ice? Could be any of them :lol:
BTW, I made a starter recently with the same yeast that I gave you, and the starter got a funny sour smell. Whether it was from the original handling of the yeast, or my lazy arsed sanitation when making said starter, I do not know, so check the starter carefully before pitching it into any brews. You have been warned. (though it is probably fine)
Trent


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (28/12/07)

:icon_offtopic: 


snagler said:


> I did however try the Potters Oktoberfest on tap , I wonder if they will keep it on tap or perhaps its just a seasonal beer?


The Oktoberfest is seasonal, brewed for Oktoberfest celebrations; because of it's popularity it stayed on tap for a bit longer than tradition might dictate.

As from today, or tomorrow at the latest, our next seasonal, and Luke's hoorah, 'I am out of here' brew, will be on tap: an American Lager. 

But don't be thinkin' some sort of insipid, fizzy, faded yellow, lemonade substitute is what you'll be gettin - because you would be wrong, very wrong.

Keith
:icon_offtopic:


----------



## goatherder (28/12/07)

Let's hope it's tomorrow Keith - I'll be out there to check it out.


----------



## Tony (28/12/07)

Trent said:


> Hmmm
> Strong ale from overseas... Budweiser Platinum? Miller Shot? Coors Ice? Could be any of them :lol:



I had a sniff and taste of the said beer at marks one day and it was quite a beer.... cant remember what its called though..... too many other imprtant things to fill the memmory banks.

Did you still want me to send you that hopping schadule we spoke about Les?

My brother tried the American Larger at potters and called it an AIPA so it must be a beauty.

Cheers

PS.... Fishing


----------



## Tony (22/8/08)

With all my infection problems i havnt been game to put this in a fermenter!

So with some confidence up recently and a fresh unused yeast (WLP833), in it went :unsure: 

Adding to the stress was i was fermenting my cube and my brothers cube all at once, so lots at stake.

fermented at 10 deg, CC's for 3 weeks at 2 or 3 deg and bottles about 10 days ago.

Just cracked one to see if its ok.

Oh the relief 

Clean, crisp, malty, slightly sweet with a background bitterness holding it up. Still quite a hop character too..... even after 12 months in the cube

Very happy!

And i have 50 liters of Oktoberfest fermenting away in the fridge for the keg to be on tap 

Yippee!

Can anyone else remember what they thought of the beer character wise.?

cheers


----------

